# Anyone Into Future Bass?



## ryanstrong (Jun 14, 2017)

I started to crawl out from under my orchestral rock and have been really digging some future bass tunes (an EDM sub-genre if you are unaware).

I scooped up Serum synth and have to admit I've been having a lot of fun with it. Really 'hi fi' sounding synth for some saw wave stuff.

Anyway I also have Sylenth1 synth and am now needing to fill up with some presets and sound banks for them within the future bass genre.

The best site I've found so far has been: https://cymatics.fm/. I just test drove Splice.com and wasn't super in to some of the sounds, though it could have been the format of auditioning that I really didn't get a good grasp as to what I was looking at.

Anyone else in to this style and also know where to get some Sylenth / Serum presets for future bass vibes?


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 14, 2017)

Look no further:





Designed by Tom Norris (getyoursnackon, Grey) and Kyle Trewartha (Grey, Singularity, Kyle Tree). This is the best sounding stuff.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Ryan, Glad your digging Serum. Im not very familiar with the genre or sub EDM genres myself. But if you're looking at doing some of your own custom programming in Serum I would highly recommend the Galbanum 2C Audio Wavetables which are very easy to add to Serum one of the most powerful features of course of Serum is being able to add custom wavetables. They are also currently on sale if that helps. Good luck!

http://www.galbanum.com/products/architecturewaveforms2010


----------



## Jaap (Jun 15, 2017)

While on the Serum page, don't forget to add the LFO tool from Xfer records. That thing will make your life easier if you want to dive into Future Bass I think for all the ducking and nice weirdness effects 

Also maybe check out some stuff from Pluginguru, though I don't own any of his Serum patches, seeying his walkthrough videos on Serum and knowing his soundstyle it might fit and be usefull.
https://www.pluginguru.com/products/category/serum/


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 15, 2017)

ADSR Sounds seems to have a lot of stuff in this genre, though I've never used any of it personally.

https://www.adsrsounds.com/


----------



## rvb (Jun 15, 2017)

Omnisphere 2 is actually really good too for quick cool synth sound creations and if you mix that with the lfo tool = future bass heaven!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

Jaap said:


> don't forget to add the LFO tool from Xfer records. That thing will make your life easier if you want to dive into Future Bass I think for all the ducking and nice weirdness effects



I actually use LFO Tool at _*least *_as much as Serum. I'm so close to labelling it mandatory for your needs...

It's a terrifically useful plugin, period.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 15, 2017)

LFO TOOL is amazing! I scooped it up the same time I bought Serum. Life changer for sure.

Just picked up some ADSR soundsets, great site. @j_kranz 

@synthpunk will check that out for sure. Thanks. Yeah Serum is super interesting to me right now. I love how EASY it is in Serum to modulate with the LFO by just dragging and dropping. Genius.

Once I get over this Future Bass kick I'm on I will be interested to see how I can tame Serum in to making some underscore sounds with it. I hit up @TheUnfinished about making a Serum set and it sounds like he has had a lot of requests to do make one.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 15, 2017)

I am. I am about to get some sounds from ADSR and rent Serum for $10 a month.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I am. I am about to get some sounds from ADSR and rent Serum for $10 a month.



I've found it's a good plan! Gives you time in case you need to put off buying, plus all kinds of cool samples.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've found it's a good plan! Gives you time in case you need to put off buying, plus all kinds of cool samples.


What I did was download the demo of Serum and bought a few sample packs then within 12 hours I bought Serum... if you are wanting to do Future Bass or anything sort of EDM in my opinion it's as crucial as Omnisphere is for writing for picture.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI... I THINK what I found out is that you cannot use third-party presets with the DEMO version of Serum FYI. But after just a few hours with Serum I had made up my mind it was so worth it if I wanted to accomplish some of the sounds I was after.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> What I did was download the demo of Serum and bought a few sample packs then within 12 hours I bought Serum... if you are wanting to do Future Bass or anything sort of EDM in my opinion it's as crucial as Omnisphere is for writing for picture.



I'd have to throw in Zebra/HZ and Spitfire's EDNA to that list, but I partly agree with you.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

I have the Splice Serum plan as well, 9.99 a month goes by pretty quick. I have 3 more payments left. Sometimes I need to email Steve directly for new versions though.

Ryan, your timing with Serum is pretty good, Steve is actually working on a pretty big update to Serum it's a little bit behind schedule but when it comes out it should be very nice including a new GUI I believe there was a preview not too long ago on his Facebook page.

Serum is a bit of a misunderstood creature. Many rely on the presets which are not the best but when you make it your own it shows it pristine quality.

@ryanstrong, Matt @TheUnfinished has said it takes too long for him to program on Serum and he prefers Massive still.

He did include a small Serum patch set in his free Box of Delights holiday gift. See...
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/

If you own Massive you should try some of Matt's Massive patchsets IMO as well. There are 3 free ones at the above link.



ryanstrong said:


> LFO TOOL is amazing! I scooped it up the same time I bought Serum. Life changer for sure.
> 
> Just picked up some ADSR soundsets, great site. @j_kranz
> 
> ...


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I have the Splice Serum plan as well, 9.99 a month goes by pretty quick. I have 3 more payments left. Sometimes I need to email Steve directly for new versions though.
> 
> Ryan, your timing with Serum is pretty good, Steve is actually working on a pretty big update to Serum it's a little bit behind schedule but when it comes out it should be very nice including a new GUI I believe there was a preview not too long ago on his Facebook page.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Yeah after I got Serum I was going to either get Massive or Sylenth1 and ended getting Sylenth... somewhat think I should have went for Massive! But really I just need to learn how to program these dang things instead of relaying on manipulating patches... but then again if I spend too much time programing then I'm not writing... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 16, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Thanks so much! Yeah after I got Serum I was going to either get Massive or Sylenth1 and ended getting Sylenth... somewhat think I should have went for Massive! But really I just need to learn how to program these dang things instead of relaying on manipulating patches... but then again if I spend too much time programing then I'm not writing... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Ryan, you did good getting Sylenth, because it's a MONSTER! Massive is terrific too, but you can have no shame in having sprung for the former, it is a terrific tool that takes relatively little effort to program (one of the easiest guis to deal with imo).

BOTH of those synths have absolutely phenomenal sound, and are just as relevant today as they ever were...and still heavily used.


----------



## ghobii (Jun 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Ryan, your timing with Serum is pretty good, Steve is actually working on a pretty big update to Serum it's a little bit behind schedule but when it comes out it should be very nice including a new GUI I believe there was a preview not too long ago on his Facebook page.



It's out, got it yesterday.


----------



## ghobii (Jun 16, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Once I get over this Future Bass kick I'm on I will be interested to see how I can tame Serum in to making some underscore sounds with it. I hit up @TheUnfinished about making a Serum set and it sounds like he has had a lot of requests to do make one.



Would love to see what the unfinished would do with Serum. I got a very good atmospheric soundset for Serum by Brandon Clark, called "Dark Prairie".


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers I'll start a separate Serum update post for everyone. Please posts Impressions there when you can.



ghobii said:


> It's out, got it yesterday.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 16, 2017)

@synthpunk Sweet, i'll check out the update. Crazy timing on my end for sure.

I'm noticing after only maybe 5 instances of Serum my computer's CPU starts to tank. Didn't think Serum was that CPU heavy... anyone else experience this? Obviously I know it's subjective to each's computer, but is Serum generally considered a CPU hog?


----------



## garyhiebner (Jun 16, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> @synthpunk Sweet, i'll check out the update. Crazy timing on my end for sure.
> 
> I'm noticing after only maybe 5 instances of Serum my computer's CPU starts to tank. Didn't think Serum was that CPU heavy... anyone else experience this? Obviously I know it's subjective to each's computer, but is Serum generally considered a CPU hog?


Serum is super CPU hungry. Another alternative is to try Massive instead. Both are great synths and you should definitely be able to create Future Bass sounds with them, and I think Massive is a bit more CPU-friendly.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)

Serum is not nearly as CPU hungry as it was in its earlier days.



garyhiebner said:


> Serum is super CPU hungry. Another alternative is to try Massive instead. Both are great synths and you should definitely be able to create Future Bass sounds with them, and I think Massive is a bit more CPU-friendly.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 16, 2017)

Some tutorials here...

http://www.producertech.com/course/51/trap-and-future-bass-maschine-course


----------



## garyhiebner (Jun 17, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> I started to crawl out from under my orchestral rock and have been really digging some future bass tunes (an EDM sub-genre if you are unaware).
> 
> I scooped up Serum synth and have to admit I've been having a lot of fun with it. Really 'hi fi' sounding synth for some saw wave stuff.
> 
> ...


What DAW are you using? You might find some of the included synths are enough to get the sounds you want. Especially in Ableton and Logic.


----------



## mac (Jun 17, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> I started to crawl out from under my orchestral rock and have been really digging some future bass tunes (an EDM sub-genre if you are unaware).
> 
> I scooped up Serum synth and have to admit I've been having a lot of fun with it. Really 'hi fi' sounding synth for some saw wave stuff.
> 
> ...



You might want to check out some of this guys videos on youtube. All of his videos are great, especially if you use logic.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 17, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> What DAW are you using? You might find some of the included synths are enough to get the sounds you want. Especially in Ableton and Logic.


Using Cubase, though it's a little late for that as I have Serum and Sylenth now!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 17, 2017)

Did you end up with Diva and or Uno LX before also Ryan ? 2 of my faves for synthwave and retro.



ryanstrong said:


> Using Cubase, though it's a little late for that as I have Serum and Sylenth now!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Did you end up with Diva and or Uno LX before also Ryan ? 2 of my faves for synthwave and retro.


Diva is my current "go to" for film and sythwave for sure. It's one of my favorite synths right now. I haven't jumped for the Uno LX yet... I think because I haven't quite found enough cool preset packs for it yet.

I rely heavily on presets as a means to get started with a sound.

I SHOULD however seriously consider diving deep with Uno because I have been watching on Ebay for almost 3 years a Roland Juno 60 waiting for the right price on one. SO yeah.

Between Omnisphere, Zebra HZ, Diva, Serum, and Sylenth I am near set on synths. I do have the older Arturia collection but I just DO NOT like the sounds of those synths at all. The new version of them look cool with the big nice GUI in high def but I can't get over the sound. Not sure why. Anyway I digress.


----------



## rvb (Jun 17, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Diva is my current "go to" for film and sythwave for sure. It's one of my favorite synths right now. I haven't jumped for the Uno LX yet... I think because I haven't quite found enough cool preset packs for it yet.
> 
> I rely heavily on presets as a means to get started with a sound.
> 
> ...



I really love Diva so much as well. Best sound from all the synths I own! Also just wondering for a guy that loves to dig deep into synths without using presets that much how good would you rate Sylenth? Thanks!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Diva is my current "go to" for film and sythwave for sure. It's one of my favorite synths right now. I haven't jumped for the Uno LX yet... I think because I haven't quite found enough cool preset packs for it yet.
> 
> I rely heavily on presets as a means to get started with a sound.
> 
> ...



You have a ton of great synths now. In fact, I really can't imagine you needing anything else, unless you want a good FM synth, like Sytrus or Blue 2 (the latter isn't necessarily an FM specialty synth...but it's phenomenal, kind of midrangey like Serum but with its own sound). I think from now on you'll just "want" for synths and not need.

I have and like the Arturia 2600 and the Mini V. They sound okay, and they can be rewarding through programming. I wouldn't put those factory presets on any albums though.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

rvb said:


> I really love Diva so much as well. Best sound from all the synths I own! Also just wondering for a guy that loves to dig deep into synths without using presets that much how good would you rate Sylenth? Thanks!



For presets Sylenth is one of the best. I have a ton of second party presets for that synth, and they're at times inspiringly great. I've written more than a few pieces just because I came across a fantastic Sylenth patch.

Predator is also a great preset machine, Massive.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 17, 2017)

100% agreement, once you have three or four of your favorite virtual synths and say Omnisphere/Keyscape you feel like you can rule the world.

Ryan, if you have Diva you should be set on Juno sounds already. Check out The Unfinished /Luftrum synthwave patch set for Diva.

It's always great seeing just about everyone having a favorite Arturia since. Mine is SEM-V. The Sinclav is great as well.

For fm synths I still use the free Dexed and Zebra does great FM as well.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Check out The Unfinished /Luftrum synthwave patch set for Diva.



Dude, you're giving away our secret weapons!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 18, 2017)

If you're looking at using Massive I can thoroughly recommend both The Unfinished and Leap Into the Void for presets. I have most of the Massive presets from these guys and it's held me off from buying the likes of BT Phobos and Dark Matter (for now!) and I do like some synth goodness in my tracks.

It's also worth browsing through the preset packs on ADSR Sounds as there some interesting ones on there for cinematic type work.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jun 18, 2017)

I mostly use Spire for Electronica/EDM music. Lots of great EDM-oriented presets available (even free signature sound sets) and not as demanding CPU-wise as Serum.
With Serum I have to freeze tracks quite often. If Serum just didn't sound that good... it's even somewhat better than Spire.


----------



## michal (Jun 18, 2017)

Echo Sound Works have some amazing Serum/Massive sound sets as well as sample packs for future bass. I use them all the time, highly recommended! Plus they have really good tutorials on YT and ADSR.

www.echosoundworks.com


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 18, 2017)

michal said:


> Echo Sound Works have some amazing Serum/Massive sound sets as well as sample packs for future bass. I use them all the time, highly recommended! Plus they have really good tutorials on YT and ADSR.
> 
> www.echosoundworks.com


Yes loved ESW... I just went through his super long making a Future Bass track tutorial. One of the best "top to bottom" tutorials I've seen, and the track he made is pretty cool.

Another YouTube I've been watching is DeliFB... can't believe how quick this kid throws together tracks. So funny... have a watch:


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jun 18, 2017)

I havent even known what future bass was till the start of june :D Since then i started experimenting and got this down : https://audiojungle.net/item/happy-future-bass/20094855 . It sure has some interesting concepts in sound design and chord progression you can learn from. Oh and many MANY layers or serum and massive. Its fun though!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 18, 2017)

Timing... this just dropped into my inbox from ADSR Sounds. A collection of Future Bass presets for Serum and Massive: https://www.adsrsounds.com/product/presets/hexabass-bundle/

I'm not actually into Future Bass by the way (not even sure what all the EDM sub-genres are to be fair) so can't say whether they're good or not.


----------

